# how to make 2 cockatiel get along and about a new cage..



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

hey everyone..hope u all are doing gr8 so all ur tiels.

so recently we got the male cockatiel max n he is not tamed yet. and oxee is fully tamed now also very freindly.

max is fine with the environment now and play with his toys and stuff.oxee is very freindly so she keep sneaking into max's cage . and play with his toys and 
eat his food and even drink his water:wacko:. may be she wana check if max is getting better things. anw max doesnt seems to react to this much unless oxee try and sit on his favourite perch. then he try to bite oxee. and fight.(but m always watching out )

so we are planning to get a new and bigger cage for both of them.so if i put both of them in the new cage do u think they will be territorial??? 

or it will make them get along???
note: they have been allowed to stay out of the cage together and they also eat with each other..but still once in a while try to bite each other.

so wot shud v do?????


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think its a cage thing as all of mine do it they fight on who sleep where and it takes them 5 minutes to get them settled


----------

